
VueJS+D3+Golang Cryptocurrency Prices for all exchange traded tokens – 42Markets - gsvclass
https://42markets.com/
======
gsvclass
The backend is a Go app that collects pricing and volume data from many global
crypto-currencies exchanges every 5 minutes. The price is calculated based on
a volume weighted average. For every exchange token-pair a graph is created to
map the price to a USD price for example NEO -> ZEN -> USDT -> USD this way we
can discover a USD and BTC price for every token.

This is just a fun side project I wanted to understand crypto exchanges and
prices a little better.

I also built 42Wallet an open source client side HD Ethereum wallet.
[http://42wallet.com/](http://42wallet.com/)

